# Question: Canister Filter Media Options (Eheim 2217)



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

OK, This is my very first canister filter (2217). It's been running for almost a month now and I know some people recomend changing the media out every 6-8 months. How often is everyone changing media/cleaning their filters? Also, I'd like to know if there are alternatives to the various types of Eheim filter media available on the market. Eheim prices seem a bit high and I know there are other filter companies out there that probably make similar, if not same filter media that may be used universally. 

This is what I'm talking about: _These came with the filter_

















Would it be wise to use carbon (pictured below), since they didn't supply any with the filter?









One last question... what would I need to do to conserve the good bacteria within the filter when I'm changing all the media out? 

TIA,

Nick


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

What I do is clean the filter when I notice a slow down in flow. This all depends on bio load, substrate in the tank and filter, pad choices ect...

I take out my foam pads and rinse them under tap water, then with the bio media you can rinse that in a bucket of the tank water that will conserve the bacteria. 

I feel the ehfimech/ ehfimech pro is the best bio media, but you are correct it is pricy. There should be no reason to replace biomedia unless it disinegrates.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

How do you feel about the lava pieces, Eheim Ehfilav? The holes in the lava seem to hold the bacteria better for me than the others. Just curious...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've got Ehfimech, Ehfisubstrat, and the rest of the media in mine is all filter pads and filter floss.

The filter floss is the only bit I ever replace. I squeeze out the pads and rinse out the media in dechlorinated or tank water- so I don't ever kill the N-bacteria.

Oh- and I do also have a bag of Purigen that I regenerate every 3 mos or so.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

bsmith and lauralee,

Thanks for the help. So no need for the carbon stuff?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I only use the ehfikarbon once and awhile. 

In my 2217 I have the ehfimech / blue sponge / ehfisubstrat pro / floss

My water is crystal clear. There is no need to ever change the ceramic media. I have some that is 12 yrs old and still works like the day it was purchased.

You can clean it up if you wish by soaking in bleach, but in reality there is no need.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

fshfanatic said:


> I only use the ehfikarbon once and awhile.
> 
> In my 2217 I have the ehfimech / blue sponge / ehfisubstrat pro / floss
> 
> ...


Good to know. Thanks man. :thumbsup:

Nick


----------



## Chasintrades (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi - I am in the process of setting up a 40 Gallon Breeder, Presurrized Co2, 2X39 T5 HO Lights, EI ETC. 

I just received my reactor from REX and I am nearly ready to go! 

I have a question about media for the 2217.
I just traded for a 2217 that came with no media. 

I am wondering if I need 
1 Liter Efhimech
2 Liters of *EHFISUBSTRAT Pro *
Seachem Purigen? 
2 Course Blue Pads? 
The Rest with Floss?
?????

Can someone clearly spell out for me what exactly they would stack in their 2217? I would love to know the order of the stacking that is best as well as volumes of each material both as a percentage of the over filter and the Liter volumes I would need to purchase to get to those percentage volumes. 

I guess I need someone to just hold me! Will someone just HOLD ME!!! 

Happy New Year and Thanks!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

(This was my 2cents)

I've got 1L of Ehfimech on the bottom. 
2 Coarse blue pads on top of that 
Ehfisubstrat on top of that (IDK, maybe 1L???) 
About 2" of filter floss on top of that 
Bag of Purigen 
Micron pad on the very top


----------

